# chinese worry magic trick harms fish



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/odd-...se-worry-magic-trick-harms-fish-24207642.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool effect....


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Those fish looked fake in their movements. 

How is that done? O_O


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

They insert magnet into the fish belly


----------

